# Diabetes News from around the world 8th July 2011



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2011)

*America just keeps getting fatter (USA)*

A comprehensive state-by-state report titled 'F as in Fat' shows that obesity rates continue to climb, along with diabetes and high blood pressure.

http://www.latimes.com/health/la-he-obesity-report-20110708,0,3732059.story

*High-tech boost for diabetics (Australia)*

Treating diabetes in children is about to go high-tech.

Doctors are hoping to revolutionise how children with type 1 diabetes receive their regular insulin doses using a special sensor inserted under the skin and transmitting data to a mobile phone.

http://news.smh.com.au/breaking-news-national/hightech-boost-for-diabetics-20110708-1h6d9.html

*In the Treatment of Type 2 Diabetes, Use of Novo Nordisk's Victoza is Increasing at the Expense of Amylin/Eli Lilly's Byetta (USA)*

Decision Resources, one of the world's leading research and advisory firms focusing on pharmaceutical and healthcare issues, finds that although Amylin/Eli Lilly's Byetta currently commands a higher patient share than Novo Nordisk's Victoza, more patients were switched from Byetta to Victoza than vice versa (25.2 percent versus 2.8 percent) in the last quarter of 2010 among recently treated type 2 diabetes patients.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/in...lillys-byetta-2011-07-07?reflink=MW_news_stmp

*Beating diabetes gave grandad Calum a new lease of life (Scotland)*

RETIRED police officer Calum Laurie ate what he liked and shunned exercise for more than 30 years. But a warning from doctors that they would have to up his diabetes medication coupled with the prospect of not being around to watch his newborn granddaughters grow up provided the wake-up call the 56-year-old needed and sparked an incredible turnaround.

http://news.scotsman.com/health/Beating-diabetes-gave-grandad-Calum.6797348.jp

*Righteous About a Diabetes Diet (USA)*

Recently, we published an article by Hope Warshaw, MMSc, RD, CDE, titled "From Old Dogmas to New Realities. "In the article, Hope voiced the opinion that a low carb diet is not the only dietary option for people with diabetes, and that, in fact, such thinking is an "old dogma." In response, we received a number of strongly worded comments advocating the low carb diet as the only way to go.

http://www.diabeteshealth.com/read/2011/07/06/7219/righteous-about-a-diabetes-diet/?isComment=1


----------



## trophywench (Jul 8, 2011)

Is there a link at all for the Australian one, please Alan?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Is there a link at all for the Australian one, please Alan?



Oops! What happened there? I've added it in now


----------



## trophywench (Jul 8, 2011)

Ah - is the same thing they've tried on sleeping kiddies here isn't it?  Oxford was it?  (usually is LOL)


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Ah - is the same thing they've tried on sleeping kiddies here isn't it?  Oxford was it?  (usually is LOL)



It does say that the young lad was the first in the world to try it, so perhaps a slightly different approach including the mobile phone? I liked this quote:



> "It will lift the burden of managing diabetes significantly if we can get it to work.
> 
> "The idea is to take the person out of the loop because people are unreliable and put a machine there instead."


----------



## trophywench (Jul 8, 2011)

Soooo, this gadget doesn't need the rest of the body to - just for instance maybe, tell the liver to dump? -  plus doesn't need the person part to go and get the Lucozade out the cupboard?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Soooo, this gadget doesn't need the rest of the body to - just for instance maybe, tell the liver to dump? -  plus doesn't need the person part to go and get the Lucozade out the cupboard?



Apparently not!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 8, 2011)

Marvellous Alan!  I want one of them!


----------



## Blythespirit (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow! If they can just get it to do the ironing too......... XXXXX


----------



## trophywench (Jul 9, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> Wow! If they can just get it to do the ironing too......... XXXXX



Courtesy of our Motorhome forum earlier this evening, I now know the actual reason why I am not very good at any form of housework; especially ironing.

Someone said that when he was a lad in the 1950's/1960's - all the boffins and even the BBC - eg Tomorrows World - told us all that household chores would in future be undertaken by robots.

I realised that this is - obviously! - the very reson why I myself never learned to do those things properly .......


----------



## Blythespirit (Jul 9, 2011)

Of course! I remember that too. And as I'm not a robot..... XXXXX


----------



## trophywench (Jul 9, 2011)

There you are then - theory has been proved so it ain't theory - it's FACT !!!!


----------

